# 5 yr Golden and a 4 yr Irish Troodle on CL MD



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

They added pics of the dogs nowto the Ad ..same pics they sent me!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Bumping up to see if anyone is interested! A few have been interested in just the golden so far but really want them to stay together!


----------

